# Linendiagramm



## Jean (31. Okt 2003)

Hi,
ich suche eine einfache Möglichkeit ein Liniendiagramm zu erstellen und in ein normales JPanel einzufügen, gibt es eine Klasse LineGraph oder so ???
gruß


----------



## bygones (31. Okt 2003)

Meines Wissens gibt es sowas nicht, aber es gibt ein recht gutes FreeWare Programm, dass das kann (also Graphen zeichnen):

http://www.jfree.org/


----------



## Jean (2. Nov 2003)

Danke das sieht ganz gut aus und ist genau was ich suche, allerdings kann ich nirgends auf der Homepage eine Dokumentation oder ein Beispiel finden, nachdem ich vorgehen kann. 
Wo kann ich sowas finden?


----------



## jptc.org (2. Nov 2003)

Wenn Du jfreechart runtergeladen hast, dann gibt es eigentlich bei den Sourcen auch Demofiles. Anhand dieser Klassen kann man ziemlich gut die Funktionsweise erkennen. 

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------

